# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Zapalenie naczyń włosowatych>

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wiem, że moze sprawa jest zbyt poważna,zeby zadawać takie pytania przez internet,ale nie wiemy już, co mamy robic. Moja mama walcząca z rakowiakiem przez wiele lat czuła sie dobrze, na tle onkologicznym wszystko było pod kontrolą, jednak od paru miesiecy ma fatalne wyniki z krwi(mała ilosc bialych i czerwonych krwinek),w efekcie czego miała przetaczaną krew. Po kilkukrotnych dawkach krwi,jej stan się zaczął pogarszać, od kolan w dół pojawiła się bardzo bolesna i duza opuchlizna, pomału zaczynają puchnąc jej równiez ręce. Ból towarzyszący jej przy tym jest nie do opisania, jest już w trzecim szpitalu, przenoszą ją do czwartego i nie usłyszała do tej pory chociazby sugestii, od czego i co może z nią byc( w szpitalu onkologicznym powiedzieli,ze to raczej nie jest na tle nowotworowym) i teraz wysyłają ją do szpitala reumatologicznego. Boję się, że lekarze popełniają błędy i rozkładają ręce, a nie chce mi sie wierzyc, ze nie ma chorób, które dają podobne objawy. Muszę zaznaczyć, że początkowo podejrzewano zakrzepicę i podawano jej leki  w tym kierunku, bezskutecznie.
Ma stwierdzoną cukrzycę, jednak utrzymują dobry poziom cukru.
Dodatkowo mamie zaczynają drętwieć wargi,towarzyszy temu duze uczucie suchosci w ustach. Opuchlizna nóg i ból związany z nią uniemozliwia mamie praktycznie samodzielne stanie,chodzenie. w przeciagu dwóch miesiecy moja mama wylądowała na wózku. Mama walczyła z nowotworem wątroby,zauwazylam jeszcze,ze jej odcien skóry zmienił się na bardziej zółtawy. I najbardziej charakerystczne:Na całym ciele po przetoczeniu krwi pojawiły się plamki, które samoistnie znikły(oglądałam zdjęcia w internecie i zmiany wyglądały podobnie do tych przy zapaleniu naczyń włosowatych, inne objawy też się zgadzałyby ale zignorowano tą sugestię w szpitalu)
Czy są inne choroby o podobnych objawach? Do jakiego specjalisty powinnismy sie zwrocic,jesli bysmy chcieli działać  "prywatnie"?

----------

